# Robot Arena 2 - Desing and Destroy



## Don Barredora (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola gente, acabo de encontrar este juego sobre lucha de robots hechos por uno mismo.

y se me ocurrio la idea de tratar de armar algun torneo entre nosotros por q tiene un modo multijugador y vi q se puede via inet.

aca les dejo unas screenshots para q vean 

















y sino miren estos videitos:

YouTube - Robot Arena 2: Robot Wars


----------



## electrodan (Jun 12, 2009)

Eliminé el enlace, debido a que está prohibido publicar material con derechos de autor.


> 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona *o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.*


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok.. chicos! vayan a comprarlo!  

Me contaron que en un lugar llamado taringa lo consiguen a buen precio!


----------



## Casti (Jun 12, 2009)

Tiene buena pinta! Aunque debe haber un limite presupuestario, o diferentes categorias con limites presupuestarios, porque si no no tiene gracia.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 12, 2009)

Está bueno aparentemente, y seguro que anda en Linux.

Después lo pruebo a ver si me anda en Debian, estaría para armar unas partidas


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 13, 2009)

no es por limite presupuestario.. cada uno se lo arma con lo que quiere.. pero despues se divide por categorias segun el peso total del robot.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Está bueno aparentemente, y seguro que anda en Linux.
> 
> Después lo pruebo a ver si me anda en Debian, estaría para armar unas partidas


Supongo que no hay versión para Linux, pero puede que lo hagas funcionar con Wine.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 13, 2009)

No, me fijé y no tiene versión para Linux, pero está escrito en Python, asique capas que se puede usar igual sin Wine.

Y con Wine seguro que lo tira, aunque voy a ver también de portarlo a Linux


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Python?! Interesante...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 13, 2009)

Sep, lo bajé para chusmearlo en el desayuno y ví que estaba en python, asique es bastante portable a Linux.


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 24, 2009)

WWAAAWW que groso ! está en phyton! (es broma no entiendo ni jota de lo quer hagblan   )
Pero si de pelea de robots se trata yo me anoto  !


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 24, 2009)

la idea es que varios se prendan y se vayan armando los robots.. y ahi armamos algun torneito


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 24, 2009)

Yo hace un tiempo que me "compré "  el robot arena 2 ! y tengo infinidad de modelos de robots..... en verdad lo recomiendo, se convierte en un vicio imparable, es más ! lo que uno disfruta es armándolos, cuando los largas a pelear esta bueno ! pero la atraccion principal es el armado.....
espero q se prendan y hacemos un torneo....


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 10, 2009)

Este tema esta en un coma profundo....    
a ver si unas imagenes ayudan....


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 10, 2009)

Sabes como se hace para jugar online? si sabes avisame y probamos a ver si podemos


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 11, 2009)

Mirá...
lo único que sé es que para jugar online se tiene que hacer con el juego base.... o sea ... sin parches no-oficiales ni componentes extras !
y después debe ser como cualquier juego online.....voy a averiguar y lo que sepa, lo publico acá..


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 11, 2009)

Acá encontré lo que buscabamos!
para evitar eso del enlace con derechos de autor y todo eso...
les voy a pedir que pongan en el buscador de Taringa! esto >>> Robot Arena 2 OnLine hamachi
encontrarán  todo lo necesario ....


----------



## gca (Ago 11, 2009)

Con el hamachi creas una red virtual y podes jugar como si las computadoras estubieran conectadas en red como un ciber.

Saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 12, 2009)

Marche el desfibrilador para este tema !
se nos va ! se nos va !


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2009)

cuervokbza dijo:


> Marche el desfibrilador para este tema !
> se nos va ! se nos va !


yo ise uno parecido llamado bigmama jeje el juego esta buenisimo

saludos.


----------



## arias887 (Dic 20, 2011)

2 largos años despues y....
sigo sin poder jugar en linea...
Nadie se anima...


Si algo avisa yo lo vuelbo a instalar y seguimos intentando...


----------

